# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Sex with wife

## Pillbass

My wife is going through the "change" and doc said untill her period stops he wont do HRT. She was put on Birth control and a small help. Problem is she is never horney and I am grrr. She is will to try anything reasonable so question what works? Really could use some advise.

----------


## Myka

show her that you care about her...and not just interested in sex :Wink:

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

eat her out a whole bunch first and toss salad. no way she wont be horny after that. she'll be beggin for it!

----------


## Kale

Time to trade up to a younger model

----------


## MarkyMark

> show her that you care about her...and not just interested in sex


This is some sound advice pal...

----------


## bulldawg_28

Here's an idea. The suppliment Maca may increase blood flow to the clitoris, which may help her get into the mood. This maybe something to try if all else fails.

----------


## Mike Dura

That's rough. My ex-girl was undersexed too. It was frustrating but that's much different than what you're talking about. I'm sure it's a matter of time before they can start the HRT thing. Do they give a time frame on that? The waiting is a bitch though. Take a trip to the local porn store and start stock piling. 




> My wife is going through the "change" and doc said untill her period stops he wont do HRT. She was put on Birth control and a small help. Problem is she is never horney and I am grrr. She is will to try anything reasonable so question what works? Really could use some advise.

----------


## Mike Dura

Yeah but what is he going to do about the sex? His needs are just as valid as hers!




> This is some sound advice pal...

----------


## KrooC

give her CROWN ROYAL

let no other alchohol substitute

----------


## BOOST

I have the same issue with my wife, just take it. Women need to understand our needs also, and it is not about talking and holding hands :Aajack:  

Order the Jack Rabbit, it does wonders for your sex life :AaGreen22:

----------


## Ufa

When they loose their estrogen they loose their sex drive. I've been trying
to get my old lady on Hormones. With out success.

----------


## Mighty Joe

I hear ya brutha's. I have heard to talk about DHEA for her. Anyone heard anything about that helping a females libido?

----------


## BITTAPART2

just read a study about horny goat weed, out of 300 female subjects almost 90% found it more effective then androgel and cialis

----------


## RA

> just read a study about horny goat weed, out of 300 female subjects almost 90% found it more effective then androgel and cialis


Out of all the posts, this is the one I would try first.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Your wife has to accept it as being a problem before she will try any of the above.. I'd talk to her about it and then make a decision.

----------


## the mani 26

give her some hennessy and hypnotiq gauranteed to get her right .....

----------


## RMBros

Start her on a low-dose cycle - test works on women too!

Seriously that's probably a really bad idea - given that her hormones are all over the place right now.

There are a couple of OTC things you can try, a few of which claim to help during the early stages of Menopause.

----------


## biglouie250

get her drunk......

----------


## Teabagger

Seriously this one guy gives his wife an injection of 25mgs of cyp per week and said it works great, although women are actually more responsive to the more stable blood levels provided by a gel like androgel . I'd try the natural supps first like was suggested, then cialis, then a T. Good luck...

----------


## Velkar182

you should get a fat bitch like I have. She never stops wanting it.

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> Time to trade up to a younger model


Kale, your a man of wisdom

----------


## LX-1

bro..give her 10-50mg test e or c ew, shell get horny as ****..

----------


## Lavinco

if the crown doesn't work then try some captain morgan and get her knocked up if you can. Pregnant women want sex all the ****ing time.

----------


## G-1000

Male Hormones Not Tied to Women's Libido, however, DHEA is!

SOURCE: Journal of the American Medical Association, July 6, 2005.

You may purchase USP Grade DHEA at the site below.
http://www.thehormoneshop.com/orderform1.htm

Although recent reports have apparently shown that testosterone seems to affect women's
interest in sex, their levels of male hormones -- androgens -- are not clearly tied to sexual function,
according to a report in this week's Journal of the American Medical Association.

It has been theorized that low androgen (testosterone) levels are, at least in part, to blame when a
woman has little interest or enjoyment in sex, but supporting evidence for this notion has been lacking,
Dr. Susan R. Davis, from Monash University in Victoria, Australia, and colleagues note.

The researchers assessed sexual function and measured levels of various androgens, such as
testosterone, in 1021 randomly selected women who were free of any thyroid disorder, did not
have polycystic ovarian disease, and were not taking any psychiatric medication. A standard
questionnaire, the Profile of Female Sexual Function (PFSF), was administered to all the participants.
No androgen measurement was associated with any area of the PFSF assessment, the team reports.

By contrast, a low level of dehydroepiandrosterone sulfate (DHEAS) did correlate with low sexual desire, arousal, and responsiveness.

The results contradict the idea of using testosterone to treat low sexual desire disorder, the researchers conclude.
Rather, they say that, taken together with what is already known, the results suggest that
"sex steroids influence female sexual function," but that there is no specific level of androgens in women
that can be classified as a deficiency.

Editors Note:

DHEAS levels can be elevated by the simple suplementation of USP grade DHEA. 50 mg taken twice
a day for 2 weeks had a significant effect on how 87% of women had a positive effect and increasaed levels of DHEA
& DHEAS. (See Volume 774, NYAS).

----------


## G-1000

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=238080

----------


## Codeblue

> Time to trade up to a younger model



I must concur. I have managed to keep all my wives 19-24. But be warned, it gets expensive after the 3rd one.

----------


## Mizfit

Trade in... yah that's the answer.. :Icon Rolleyes:  have u talked to her about it

----------


## powerliftmike

Sorry to hear mate. Getting her drunk is not the answer, but Im sure you realize that. I have heard var does amazing things to female libido. What did your doctor have in mind? Estradiol patches?

----------


## Logan13

> show her that you care about her...and not just interested in sex


That could work in the theoretical world, but fact is (most)men have needs. They have obviously been together long enough for her to realize that he is "not just interested in sex". We have to take the good as well as the bad bro, but I would think that she would be OK with satisfying you every now and then, even if she isn't in the mood. There are a few new products on the market, I B E has some new research products available, give them a try.

----------


## HD Heritage

pillbass, I'm going through the same thing, have been for the last 4 yrs. It's tough. Situation is no better. I know where it led me but I wouldn't recommend that. Good luck to the both of you!

----------


## Pinum

I heard a clinical trial is being done for a new libido enhancement for women, sorry I can't help you with the name. I will listen on the radio and if I hear it I'll PM you.

----------


## BOOST

Does Viagra fore women help :Hmmmm:

----------


## scerpico22

buy some porn!

----------


## sheltonn

Viagra works for women in the same way that it works for me. That is both good and bad. Viagra in men does not make you horny, only makes you able to perform. The desire has to be there. 

The problem is that she does not have the desire. It's like having an erection, but having no desire to use it. (what an insane thought). It's the "I think therefore I am". Men have an erection, so they want to use it. Women have to want it first. Just one of God's little jokes.

I gave my wife a little viagra one night. After about 30min, I asked her if she felt any different. She said she felt a little tingle (as did I) and she was VERY wet. Whoohoo, party time!

----------


## Assapopolis

Isn't a decreased sex drive caused by marriage?

----------


## *Alex*

> Isn't a decreased sex drive caused by marriage?


yep :Frown:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Have to disagree, gotta keep it interesting.. If you don't charm her, someone else will.

----------


## spywizard

well, my wife is 38 now, her libedo is fine, but wanes sometimes... doing a cycle of var
1-2 wk 5mg
3-6 wk 10mg

one of the side effects is a swollen clit that doesn't easily go away, so it's stimulated alot just doing normal things

the improved mental and physical aspects helps as well..

----------


## Mizfit

> Have to disagree, gotta keep it interesting.. If you don't charm her, someone else will.


i like the way u think  :Smilie:

----------


## Duck of Death

.....OK, here is the solution. I got ahold of some Melanotan (a protein peptide which is available on the net - do a google) because my lady and I wanted to get a good, deep tan. Well, it worked REALLY well for that ( I am fair of skin and now I look like Juan Valdez), but the kicker is, my lady said it made her EXTREMELY horny to the point that she wouldnt leave me alone until the sun came up!! Go to Melanotan.org - they have a great discussion board and charts about how to do it!!
I recommend it highly!!

----------


## IBdmfkr

My wife also took it, gave her nausia and no horny time lol... everyone reacts differently I guess.

----------


## Joey2ness

Love potion for females

cinnamon, said to boost genital blood flow; damiana, which may enhance libido; and gingerroot, believed to increase lubrication. 

"Ginseng increases blood flow to the genitals and improves libido and sexual vigor." 

Avoid testosterone boosting supplements although they work best but have negative side effects on females

The first 2 pages put the aforementioned herbs to the test and they're good
http://magazines.ivillage.com/redboo...667259,00.html

----------


## Sharky72

> My wife also took it, gave her nausia and no horny time lol... everyone reacts differently I guess.


Ditto bro!

----------


## Sharky72

Kale for president!!!!!!!! Trade her in is the way to go. Think of her as a car thats not running right. Jk, That was so mean.Lol

----------


## LAW

My personal experience is I want more sex now that i don't get my period. i went through my changes 4 years ago and it was the best thing that ever happened to me. No HRT for me. I feel sexier, no bloat,cravings or pms. The sexier i feel about myself, the more sex i want. I masturbate daily. 
Im saying this because I think there is more to her lack of sex drive then her hormones. Don't blame her changes on that, explore your relationship and do it quickly. I don't know how old she is but I can tell you that women in their 40's have a stronger sex drive then young women.

----------


## smeyers

Speaking of I B E I've heard some different things about cabergoline as having a good amount of potential for increasing women's libidos. Anyone hear about this as well?

I don't know how much truth there is behind this, b/c it's just random things I've read on the net. With cabergoline you have your choice of nasal spray - last two hours or shot, (not an attracitve option for most women) - which I believe lasts 8 hours.

----------


## nextphase

Have another woman hit on you or flirt with you in front of her. She should spread for that

----------


## spywizard

> My wife is going through the "change" and doc said untill her period stops he wont do HRT. She was put on Birth control and a small help. Problem is she is never horney and I am grrr. She is will to try anything reasonable so question what works? Really could use some advise.


did you try dhea for her??? 50MG per day??/

----------

